# Classical music?



## Icex420 (Sep 25, 2008)

I know its a proven scientific fact that some plants grow better while listening to classical music.

Now is this just the slow kind of classical or will bethoveen's flight of the bumblebee make my chronic grow like mad? litterally....

Im downloading classical music to put on my laptop and i plan on playing it constantly in my growroom. anyone tried this? lmao.. starting to sound like a possible waste of electricity..

But would sad sounding classical be bad for my plants? Hmmm...

Voice your opinions thanks !


----------



## andy52 (Sep 25, 2008)

don't know about the plants,but it would drive me nuts,lol


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 25, 2008)

I myself listen to grindcore etc. hard evil ****. if i played that it would be a reverse effect. =/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2008)

dude how are you putting up with the crap music ha.... well if you know its a scientific fact why you ask sounds like you starting to second guess your scientific fact??? IMO.


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 25, 2008)

I was really wondering if anyone else has ever tried it..

but im also unsure of the fast vs slow style classical.. you would think quicker right? with a moe uppity beat. ehh


----------



## aslan king (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't knock it souljahs! Some good Chopin with the bass up, don't knock it till you try it. My babies like Big Band 

There is more to music than pissing off adults


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2008)

My girls still like old time rock n roll.  That kind of music just soothes the soul.

(Thanks Bob)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone scientifically proved plants _listen_ to music?!? No way.


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Someone scientifically proved plants _listen_ to music?!? No way.


 
Im sure better info is available but heres a quickie.

http://www.miniscience.com/projects/plantmusic/index.html


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 26, 2008)

I also meant to say i have heard of this being scientificly proven.  sorry for the confusion.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 26, 2008)

are you serious?  You are calling that scientifically proven.  That looks to me like the results of a grade 3 science experiment... sorry it was a grade 5 science fair project


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw this on the discovery channel... Sounds like grounds for a grower to experiment with..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd like to see some kind of scientific evidence.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a start

According to the Plant Physiology Information Website, "...Plants have no ears to hear and no brain to process or develop musical taste or music appreciation...so any attempts to show relationships between music forms and growth or other responses have met with total failure in the hands of true scientists."


----------



## zipflip (Sep 26, 2008)

maybe it has somethin to due with the sound waves say tiny sound waves/vibrations or their rythmic pattern or somethin?...
  i myself like to roll like 3 or four fattys and go country road cruisin and bout after the 2nd smoke i pop in my classical mp3 cd so i got liek 200 plus songs on one disc and it like lull's my brain when i get way high.  almost theraputic for me anyways. and when i come home and watch some videos on tv or radio of mainstream music it feels irritating to my mind and ears.  lol  call me weird but for real i love the effect of a few smokes and some  good classical music.
am i alone wit this or anyone else dig it too?
  the odd part is that my normal choise of music is metal or rock and i can only listen to classical when i'm alone and high as heck. works when i'm really stressed.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 26, 2008)

i gave my girls a piano and they were playing in a few weeks. :fid: sounds like 'charlie brown'


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 26, 2008)

> I also meant to say i have heard of this being scientificly proven. sorry for the confusion.


It's okay man. I was just messing around with you.


----------



## Stonerman (Sep 26, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I saw this on the discovery channel... Sounds like grounds for a grower to experiment with..


 
Yea, They did an experiment on Mythbusters. If I remember correctly they had three different greenhouses, one with classical, one with heavy metal, and one with no music, and I am pretty sure the best growth came from the heavy metal.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 26, 2008)

Not that mythbusters is the most reputable source or anything, but in the little trial they did, their results showed that the plants respomded best to heavy metal..  They didn't test techno as far as I know though, so if its just the most intense audible flux that matters, then that may be superior..
My hypothesis though is that it may be related to the EM fields created by the speaker coils..  I've seen more than a few tests like this, and they all use speakers..  I've never seen any superior plan performance near intense natural sounds, but I have noticed better performance near intense EM fields like HV lines..
BTW, classical music rocks.. Most of those guys were the artistic rebels of their time..


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 27, 2008)

Stonerman said:
			
		

> Yea, They did an experiment on Mythbusters. If I remember correctly they had three different greenhouses, one with classical, one with heavy metal, and one with no music, and I am pretty sure the best growth came from the heavy metal.


 
Im pretty sure it was the worst that came from heavy metal..

And i am aware that the link i provided was a science fair project. there are hundreds of stories on this on yahoo. i just picked the second one down.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2008)

Stonerman said:
			
		

> Yea, They did an experiment on Mythbusters. If I remember correctly they had three different greenhouses, one with classical, one with heavy metal, and one with no music, and I am pretty sure the best growth came from the heavy metal.


 
i actuallt remember seein that episode a while back too. lol


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 2, 2008)

i would think rap music would work best. oh thats just me when i'm high.
I luv when i'm high with that heavy bass vibarting my body. so i would think my girlfriend Mary Jane would like it too. If she don't like I still won't divorce her.


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 2, 2008)

My plant listens to heavy metal and punk from just outside my window. Hasn't had any adverse side effects.


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've seen that episode myself and it would seem that any rhythmic sounds would enhance the growing process.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 2, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> maybe it has somethin to due with the sound waves say tiny sound waves/vibrations or their rythmic pattern or somethin?...
> i myself like to roll like 3 or four fattys and go country road cruisin and bout after the 2nd smoke i pop in my classical mp3 cd so i got liek 200 plus songs on one disc and it like lull's my brain when i get way high. almost theraputic for me anyways. and when i come home and watch some videos on tv or radio of mainstream music it feels irritating to my mind and ears. lol call me weird but for real i love the effect of a few smokes and some good classical music.
> am i alone wit this or anyone else dig it too?
> the odd part is that my normal choise of music is metal or rock and i can only listen to classical when i'm alone and high as heck. works when i'm really stressed.


that sounds like my idea of tokin' out ...classical rules but pantera rocks


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 2, 2008)

ricklee22 said:
			
		

> I've seen that episode myself and it would seem that any rhythmic sounds would enhance the growing process.


like the steady hum of an oscillating fan ??????


----------



## andy52 (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm with the hemp goddess,give me some skynard


----------

